# April Panfish



## rwlall (Apr 23, 2008)

What are the best types of areas and techniques for catching gills or crappie in April. I started fishing last year and had no luck in April. Is it worth being out there that early?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

are you looking for gills, crappie, or perch? That time of the year they are all in diffrent areas.


----------



## Bluegill (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, pan fishing really picks up here in mid April. I fish from shore using a third of a crawler on a no. 6 hook with a slip bobber.

Bluegill


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I love using small jigs and small cranks for panfish year round but I find in early spring jigs produce the best. I like small twisters (1-2inch) and I get a good assortment of colors- Pumpkinpepper, Watermelon, Orange, Chart. Flake, Black, White, Yellow..all very good colors, the 1inch twisters I like using a 1/32. oz. jig head and the 2inch I like using a 1/16 oz. jig head. Another great bait is a mister twister micro shad paired with a 1/32 oz. jig head. Fish them slow and swim them and you should have no problems getting fish. Rather your from shore or in a boat these work very well- Bryon


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

DE82 said:


> I love using small jigs and small cranks for panfish year round but I find in early spring jigs produce the best. I like small twisters (1-2inch) and I get a good assortment of colors- Pumpkinpepper, Watermelon, Orange, Chart. Flake, Black, White, Yellow..all very good colors, the 1inch twisters I like using a 1/32. oz. jig head and the 2inch I like using a 1/16 oz. jig head. Another great bait is a mister twister micro shad paired with a 1/32 oz. jig head. Fish them slow and swim them and you should have no problems getting fish. Rather your from shore or in a boat these work very well- Bryon


Would 4# mono be OK? I've got a new 6' Light BPS 86 million modulus spinning rod that I've set up with 4#. Was thinking of trying that this spring. Have some small hard baits plus small in-line spinners and some smaller twister tail grubs in white, black and yellow. I'v always fished artificial baits but am thinking of trying worms/crawlers this year. Are you tying direct to artificials or using a small snap swivel?


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

April is a great time to catch panfish. 4# mono (or flouro) are good choices. Depending on H2O temps, you will find them in different parts of the lake. Crappies will sometimes hold in the lily pads when they are first starting to come up. If you can't locate fish shallow, try breaklines and structure. If fishing from shore, look for incoming streams. Sometimes fishing on the North Shore (sun comes across the southern sky) will also help as it may warm up a little faster.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i use similar baits as DE82 and i always tie them direct to my line. i would think the swivel would really affect the baits action and distract fish as well.

if you can find any or all of the following on a North shore....by all means concentrate there during early spring......wood, rock, docks or lakes with dark bottoms. these items hold heat and will hold fish earlier than other areas of the lake.

DE82 - do you use jig heads with red hooks or just standard bronze/gold hooks?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Flash said:


> Would 4# mono be OK? I've got a new 6' Light BPS 86 million modulus spinning rod that I've set up with 4#. Was thinking of trying that this spring. Have some small hard baits plus small in-line spinners and some smaller twister tail grubs in white, black and yellow. I'v always fished artificial baits but am thinking of trying worms/crawlers this year. Are you tying direct to artificials or using a small snap swivel?


4lb is a great choice for panfishing with lures...I use a "fast snap" size large you can get them from cabelas, they give the baits good action and aren't seen easily



jstfish48162 said:


> i use similar baits as DE82 and i always tie them direct to my line. i would think the swivel would really affect the baits action and distract fish as well.
> 
> if you can find any or all of the following on a North shore....by all means concentrate there during early spring......wood, rock, docks or lakes with dark bottoms. these items hold heat and will hold fish earlier than other areas of the lake.
> 
> DE82 - do you use jig heads with red hooks or just standard bronze/gold hooks?


I just use reg. jigs with bronze hooks..I haven't found red hooks to make a difference for me...I also pinch down the barbed collar a little, gives the bait a more natural look I think


----------



## dwrobins (Nov 1, 2010)

Flash said:


> Would 4# mono be OK? I've got a new 6' Light BPS 86 million modulus spinning rod that I've set up with 4#. Was thinking of trying that this spring. Have some small hard baits plus small in-line spinners and some smaller twister tail grubs in white, black and yellow. I'v always fished artificial baits but am thinking of trying worms/crawlers this year. Are you tying direct to artificials or using a small snap swivel?


FRESH 4# is my go to for most panfish and brook trout. Check line integrity frequently. Have landed a 6lb pike on 4# . Held up well. Spinner hooked where teeth were no a big issue


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

This thread is from 2009. 😲


----------

